# Making friends....



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

One of the hardest things for me was making new friends...

My husband got a job, and I have my online business, which means I work from home. Now don't get me wrong I love working from home but when you're in a new county where you don't know anyone locally it's important to get out and meet people. 

Locally on the Limestone coast there is the Skilled Migrants group. I joined them about 6 weeks ago and it's great. We are all from different countries and the locals join us too and we have different events from coffee mornings, bowls, family events in the park etc. I felt strange going along at first since I thought it was more for people who didn't speak English or have a job etc, but I was wrong.

Also on the Limestone coast we have the Home Based Business group. Yes it's a group to help home based business owners to meet up and get together and even expand the business. It's great talking to similar minded people. 

If you don't have any of that near you then volunteer at a local group, find someone that will introduce you to Rotary, go along to a Toastmasters group, or go to a group that does your favourite hobby. 

From my experience the sooner you start making local friend the sooner you'll feel like you belong. I'm not saying that they will replace family and friends but it will certainly make it easier.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Karen. Yes its really hard and sometimes finding people that are in the same boat as yourself really helps. Something I'm having problems with at the moment.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Byo, 

If you can't find any groups locally you can always start one up! I'm starting up a local Toastmasters group and people are being very helpful.

Hope you settle in soon!

Karen


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> One of the hardest things for me was making new friends...
> 
> My husband got a job, and I have my online business, which means I work from home. Now don't get me wrong I love working from home but when you're in a new county where you don't know anyone locally it's important to get out and meet people.
> 
> ...


Were about is the limestone coast and fairplay to you for getting out there


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> Were about is the limestone coast


Hi Baby75,

The Limestone coast is the south of South Australia (if you google it you'll get a website). The regional city is Mount Gambier, which has about 25,000 people and is half way between Melbourne in Victoria, and Adelaide in South Australia. Mount Gambier is the second largest city in South Australia. 

I sound like a tourist advert 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, this is something i have spent a long time thinking about - meeting others but then i keep remembering the fact that everyone who emigrates is in the same boat and there are loads in Oz obviously, so it can't be that hard to muck in with your neighbours and get chatting.

Also there are loads of organisations/groups that can be joined, i.e. i am Scottish and i know there are loads of Scottish community groups out there screaming for people like me to join with all new Scottishness. My kids can get involved with these kind of things too.

Whatever your ancestry/interests are, there are plenty to join in Oz.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

It depends what country you are from. I haven't found any fellow expats from my country in Sydney.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> It depends what country you are from. I haven't found any fellow expats from my country in Sydney.


join our then youll slot right in as we all ahve something in common!


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Where are you from baby75. Are you living in Sydney?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> Where are you from baby75. Are you living in Sydney?


hello i wish i was i am in Ireland at the moment hoping to be in moving with my lot in June. 
how long have you been in Sydney, have you gone to any expact meet ups i think on another expact site they arrange loads ill send you the link you'll find people from every were go to them.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Goodluck hope the move goes well. Its funny cause we might be moving to Ireland as we have no-one to sponser us. We are in the process of applying for residency, so hopefully we will be back soon. Not looking forward to moving to Ireland though. Where about will you be moving too? The website sounds good.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Byo said:


> It depends what country you are from. I haven't found any fellow expats from my country in Sydney.


Hi Byo, sorry where are you from originally?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> Goodluck hope the move goes well. Its funny cause we might be moving to Ireland as we have no-one to sponser us. We are in the process of applying for residency, so hopefully we will be back soon. Not looking forward to moving to Ireland though. Where about will you be moving too? The website sounds good.



Ill send you the link, Sydney - Thursday Evening Drinks : British Expat Discussion Forum

thats one for a meet up in Sydney if there is not one that suits post one your self . there is always some one wanting to meet other expats.

i hope you do find away to stay in Sydney esp if its were you want to be have you been to Ireland before if you haven't stay away from Dublin city center for living in its very expensive.
we are heading to the sunshine coast my brother is there at the moment staying with friends of ours so im looking forward to see him as he has been traveling for two years now.

good luck


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi I'm originally from Zimbabwe. Baby75 no I've never lived in Ireland before, my husband is from there although hasn't lived there for over a decade. Feeling really sad about having to leave Oz. This isn't the best time of year to go from lovely blue sky's to freezing weather. Its the second time I've had to move countries.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> Hi I'm originally from Zimbabwe. Baby75 no I've never lived in Ireland before, my husband is from there although hasn't lived there for over a decade. Feeling really sad about having to leave Oz. This isn't the best time of year to go from lovely blue sky's to freezing weather. Its the second time I've had to move countries.


it is cold alright but its a lovely place other than that although i do hope you get to stay in Sydney as things are not so good here with our health system, there are hints in a property crash as the house prices are very expensive sales have been through the roof but in the last 6 months they have fallen and people aren't buying. you husband might know this from talking to family here if he does  were abouts from Ireland is your husband from. 
Niamh


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Baby75

My husband lived in Wexford, that interesting about the property's there. We have no idea about Ireland as hubby's family doesn't stay in touch with us. So its interesting to hear about the property. I agree Ireland is beautiful but alot different from Africa.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> Hi Baby75
> 
> My husband lived in Wexford, that interesting about the property's there. We have no idea about Ireland as hubby's family doesn't stay in touch with us. So its interesting to hear about the property. I agree Ireland is beautiful but alot different from Africa.


Ah wexford lovely place actually get very good weather in the summer. ild deffiently check out the ecomony here its a bit hit and miss at the moment. RTE.ie Search the prices are falling but my friend went to get a mortgage to buy and her mortgage adviser has told her not to buy as the market is to unstable he told her to wait a year or 6 months. so could be good for some one moving here get something good for your money .


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ah Byo, Zimbabwe, now we know why there is not much to do community wise for you. The bonus of moving to Ireland is you will have an absolute ball and EVERYONE is friendly, chatty and wise, yes the weather is cold in the winter, but just think....................................no funnel webs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can sleep safely at night and not worry a single iota 

The very best of luck to you Byo


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Scottishcelts


I've been here three and a half years and yet to see a funnel feb spider in Sydney. Of course now I'll probably see one.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Byo, i would see one if i were in Sydney!!! as i'm terrified of spiders, i have an eye for them and i spot them everywhere, even if i walk into a room and there's the tinsiest winsiest newborn spider hiding - i will see it straight away, it's like a primal fear, so the mutant Aussie ones will always be in my view!!!


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

hi just a quickie for anyone who is coming to brisbane 
making friends is easy here loads of british and meet ups all over the place ,were i live 42 english couples moved in area same month as me and (and we came here to get away from them LOL australians real friendly and genuinley want to help you so no worries come and enjoy what brisbane has to offer and if you have children they will have a great life ,my fourteen yr old daughters happy is not so desperate to look twenty (but iam lol) she is to busy enjoying her self.australians like you for who you are not what youve got unlike another country i could mention.good luck to you all and if i can answer any ones questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

mumbokins said:


> hi just a quickie for anyone who is coming to brisbane
> making friends is easy here loads of british and meet ups all over the place ,were i live 42 english couples moved in area same month as me and (and we came here to get away from them LOL australians real friendly and genuinley want to help you so no worries come and enjoy what brisbane has to offer and if you have children they will have a great life ,my fourteen yr old daughters happy is not so desperate to look twenty (but iam lol) she is to busy enjoying her self.australians like you for who you are not what youve got unlike another country i could mention.good luck to you all and if i can answer any ones questions feel free to ask.


Great to here you love it so much and are having a good time only makes me want to be there tomorrow


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, its well worth waiting for, been a fantastic hot day today.Be patient.
You know what they say 
' Lord give me patience, and give it to me now!! '


----------

